# my hardbody



## sunsetjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

hey u guys i just joined and i would like to c wat u guys think of my hardbody.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

VERY nice. Youre making me wish I had kept mine.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Ride, could possibly be lowered another inch or so......


----------



## sunsetjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

haha it cant go lower it already got a 3in bodydrop it lays body and frame.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It looks like a toy in the last pic. LOL.

I think some of those all red LED tails would look good on it.

And I've always liked the Caddy rims on those.


----------



## sunsetjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

haha yea the truck will goin under the sawzall right now im raising the bed floor and shaving the roll pan,tailgate taillights and frenching the license plate into the tailgate with long led caddy tails


----------

